# Hi from Sheffield



## n80nag (Apr 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd say hello. Just bought a 2001 TT - big smiles all round


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now you need to join the TTOC have a look in the events sction we have our national event coming up in July


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

how do


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice and handy for the national event.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Mason Storm P.I. (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, welcome - I'm Sheffield based too (well, Dronfield), a first time TT owner since Feb (04 tt coupe).


----------



## n80nag (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and you won't believe how local I am to the National event - about 1/4 mile away - 8)


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome


----------

